# Looking for people to do some weird RPs wirh (possible TF)



## Madoneverything (Jul 16, 2017)

I have some ideas about things I want to do RPs on. Some examples:
(All belong to jesran on dA:
jesoran.deviantart.com: Long Necked Jade
jesoran.deviantart.com: Three Headed Cloth King Cobra
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Peculiar Dogtaur
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Blissful Amphisbaena
jesoran.deviantart.com: Ferin Creviss
jesoran.deviantart.com: Butterfly and Dragon - Halves Fused
jesoran.deviantart.com: Butterfly and Dragon - Two Heads
jesoran.deviantart.com: Samantha Harrier
jesoran.deviantart.com: Sisterly Reunion in the Serpent Sanctum
jesoran.deviantart.com: Mona Densworth
jesoran.deviantart.com: A Friday Full of Ferin and Ferins
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Sister
jesoran.deviantart.com: Elongating Snakie Lass
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Queen

Am also down for pawplay and babyfurs :3

Can also do :
Animate and inaimate object TFs,
cartaurs (www.furaffinity.net: [COM] Kiboe the Ford-taur by KanjoJolteon
multifur (multiple body parts on an animal, i.e. www.furaffinity.net: Cerberus Curse by FoxLightning
conjoinment (www.furaffinity.net: Stuck on You: Comm by Rakete
some weird cock stuff (www.furaffinity.net: Harmless fun [ALT] by Syynx www.furaffinity.net: Harmless fun by Syynx
merging (www.furaffinity.net: New Moist Home by neox www.furaffinity.net: Out Shopping by AraKaraath www.furaffinity.net: Lance and Laura preview by AraKaraath
suiting (www.furaffinity.net: All-Day Suiting by Immelmann
elastic (www.furaffinity.net: [COM] Wringy fun! by KanjoJolteon
spirit merging (www.furaffinity.net: Dolphin Spirit by Talu_Lupus
vehicle TF (www.furaffinity.net: [COM] 2-Wheeled fun by KanjoJolteon
tentacle/corruption (www.furaffinity.net: "Two of us" p1 by Goldi
merman/mermaid (www.furaffinity.net: The Striped Marlin by Feri-san
pool toy (www.furaffinity.net: Lancefoxx pooltoy party by catmonkshiro www.furaffinity.net: Sudden Pooltoy by KanjoJolteon www.furaffinity.net: Sudden Pooltoy by KanjoJolteon
werecreature (www.furaffinity.net: LanceWEREfoxx TF by catmonkshiro
aeromorph (www.furaffinity.net: mephis anthroplaning oil. by catmonkshiro
toy TF (www.furaffinity.net: Tails230 Rockin in the Toy Kingdom by catmonkshiro
fursuitting (TF) (www.furaffinity.net: Avalonroo Fursuit fill in the blanks 1 by catmonkshiro www.furaffinity.net: Lauren Fursuit TF 1 by catmonkshiro www.furaffinity.net: wolfery Fursuit TF by catmonkshiro
plush TF (www.furaffinity.net: Crinklesqueaker program 1 by catmonkshiro www.furaffinity.net: Theowinters poked and plushied 1 by catmonkshiro
diaper (www.furaffinity.net: [OLD ART] Adrian: The Metal Head’s Cuddly Secret by Immelmann
couple TFs (www.furaffinity.net: TF Tuesday - Feb 14 by 3waycrash and
pet TFs (www.furaffinity.net: Time for a new pet! by SkippWulf www.furaffinity.net: Time to long walk by SkippWulf

Some other TFs:
www.furaffinity.net: Welcoming Comfort by Toradoshi
www.furaffinity.net: pup paint 1 (TF) by Skuell www.furaffinity.net: pup paint 2 (TF) by Skuell www.furaffinity.net: pup paint 3 (TF) by Skuell
www.furaffinity.net: The Full Wildlife Experience [comm] by LUWOLVESCAS
www.furaffinity.net: icedrake20 Eternal Statues by Redflare500
www.furaffinity.net: Balloon Lifting: Comm by Rakete www.furaffinity.net: Balloon Lifting 2: Comm by Rakete
www.furaffinity.net: Nightfirer Train ride 1 by catmonkshiro
www.furaffinity.net: pawpy parade floating away by catmonkshiro
www.furaffinity.net: Contagious Plushtaur by Nyomi www.furaffinity.net: Contagious Plushtaur 2 by Nyomi

Jusr ask about any another fetishes or kinks you have, I use discord, or notes here.


----------



## Sagittarius126 (Aug 5, 2017)

What's your Discord? I'm interested in most TF if the offer is still open.


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 6, 2017)

Sagittarius126 said:


> What's your Discord? I'm interested in most TF if the offer is still open.


I recently changed my username on discord, its Madoneverything#4451. Tell me if it doesn't work.


----------

